# تقييم انواع النفط الخام



## ARABIAN ENG (28 أبريل 2011)

طريقة لتقييم امكانية تكرير انواع النفط الخام في مصفاة معينة:81:


----------



## م باسل وردان (11 أغسطس 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووور
جاري التحميل


----------



## م باسل وردان (11 أغسطس 2011)

بس كأن ما في شي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ياريت تراجعي الموضوع


----------

